# David McWilliams newsletter



## sluice44 (3 Nov 2004)

Got an email from the David McWilliams website.


> The first thing I want to tell you about is "The McWilliams Agenda", a monthly newsletter which has been launched this weekend at the Money Show in the RDS.  The aim of Agenda is to give a clear, independent view of major domestic and international economic and political events, cutting through all the spin and spoofing that passes itself off as analysis these days. Whether you are investing at home or abroad or simply getting "plugged in" to events, there has never been so much biased and jaundiced comment around. Most commentary and so-called "expert" analysis is aimed at selling you something - a house, a pension or a fund of some sort - and is therefore compromised. In contrast, Agenda aims to call it straight. Also because globalisation has made everything interrelated, it has never been more important to see how big world trends affect local decisions.



Annual subscription is €199/€149 depending on when you join.

Anyone tempted?

Sluice


----------

